# High Gloss Wine Labels



## bmorosco (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey everyone I have been looking all over is there anywhere that either sells the proffesional heavy grade labels or High gloss labels for wine.. George if you do I am sorry just point me in the right direction...Ben


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi bmorosco,
I have found that the best way to do labels for me is to have FedEX Kinkos do it. I send them to one that is local and they are so nice. They are heavy and glossy but not glarey. They look very professional.


I printed a few from my ink jet but no comparrison, although I did not have that type of label paper. I think the laser printer makes a big difference also.


Check with Kinko's and give it a try.


Ramona


P.S. They will cut them for you too.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2006)

Ramona, how do you bring it to them, rip it onto a cd or what?


----------



## sangwitch (Nov 9, 2006)

do you know the type of paper they use, weight, etc.?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 9, 2006)

Wade and sang, 


I was emailing them but I think I have to do it another way now, I have to read their website. I think you can use a cd also. I don't know what the paper grade is but it almost feels like plastic when I peel off the backing. I'm going to get on the site tonight and see all the ways to send a project. They would have them ready for me in an hour. I don't know if all of them don't accept emails any more or just the store I was using. I have to get my Riesling ones printed soon.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't do fancy labels unless they come with a kit but here is a link to purchase paper stock and they have every size and style you could think of. Of course you need to weigh the cost of paper and ink compared to having someone like Kinkos do it for you.


I use a 3/4 inch circle to label my beer bottles by applying to the cap. Throw away the cap and no label to clean off the bottle!


I really dislike cleaning bottles.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, where is the link Masta? Just kidding I try not to buy much
online but I do like the idea of going to Kinko's or maybe
OfficeMax.


----------



## kutya (Nov 9, 2006)

Ramona: Do you use a glue stick to put them on with or are your labels on sticky paper???


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2006)

I use www.onlinelabels.com. I use six to a page high gloss for laser printers. There are cheaper ones available in almost all sizes and types imaginable.
http://www.onlinelabels.com/Products/OL525WS.htm
The have Word templates for them and will even send you free samples of some of them.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 9, 2006)

The Kinko labels have a peel off backing and are already sticky.












They were very nice and the colors very vivid too.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2006)

Beautiful label Ramona, you should be proud of that one...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes very nice. I think I'm going to chech them out


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK YOU.


They make them look real nice for ya!!!!


----------



## OGrav (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet looking wine! Yourself and some of the other members of this forum have taken the label and accessories to an art form.
LT


----------



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2006)

Great looking label and wine Ramona


----------



## masta (Nov 10, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Well, where is the link Masta? Just kidding I try not to buy much online but I do like the idea of going to Kinko's or maybe OfficeMax.













OOPS...Here is the link:


http://www.worldlabel.com/


----------



## kutya (Nov 10, 2006)

Ramona: Those labels are beautiful. They look very professional....jh


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 10, 2006)

Ramona -- GREAT label, and I assume the pic on the right of the label is one of your own flowers? 



Also, do you know if Kinko's is using a label paper that has a template number ? (like Avery, etc) And, do they clean up well when the bottle is empty? I know you've posted this before (I recall the price was about $11.00 or so, but don't recall for how many) so I suppose I can just go search, but I wanted to tell you how great the label looks!






Dave


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2006)

Acutally, Dave, It's not one of my flowers. That one is from Print Shop. I don't actually know what stock they used but it did seem to come off the bottles pretty easy. And they do cost about 89 cents each but by the time you spend it on ink and paper and have alabel that doesn't look like the picture on the computer because the color is off, to me it is worth it and they cut them too. I can't cut a straight line even if i have one to follow.


If you try it let me know how it comes out for you.


Ramona


Thanks, That is the wine and the label I took to Winstock this May.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok...here's another way to do labels. I just added this "toy" to my label arsenal! I've had this since last week but I haven't had the time to try it until today. They're not cheap but I think I made a good investment. If there's a scrapbooker in your household, it's more easily justified!





http://joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=25155&amp;PRODID=58008&amp;source=search

I used the cartridge that puts a thin laminate on the front and a repositionable adhesive on the back. I am delighted with the way the labels came out!



*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

You put your page in and turn the crank as fas or slow as you want so you have full comtrol. I used regular copy paper to print my labels.






It comes out the other side.






The little orange thing on the left is a cutter. It slides back and forth in a slot and allows you to cut at the exact end of your page so you aren't wasting materials.






I think you can see the sheen on them. I'm very pleased!

This was an experiment. When I know I'm going to use it, I will try and have several different labels to do at once as you can feed your copy paper close to each other and not waste any material. It will work on anything up to 9 inches wide. These labels are 5 X 4". I flipped them on the page to make cutting them easier. Using a scissors is fine but a paper cutter will probably be my next purchase!


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 10, 2006)

Now that is a great Idea....That would be worth the investment..Does it put a gloss on the front and adhesive on the back?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, it does! It's a 2-fer!


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 10, 2006)

...AND, does the label with that adhesive come off easily when you soak the wine bottles?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

I just sacrificed a label to test it. I was a little afraid the laminate would be too heavy to allow the label to bend around the bottle but that's not an issue. It went right on. And because the sticky side is repositionable, it peels right off in one piece. I would imagine the permanent glue variety cartridged label would take as much work to get off as any commercial label.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2006)

Now that looks really cool. How does it work? Plug right into you computer?


----------



## Coaster (Nov 10, 2006)

Is this the cartridge you use?


http://joann.com/shop/shop_zoom.jhtml?CATID=25155&amp;PRODID=58008&amp;SKUID=58775&amp;_requestid=539065


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep, that's the cartridge I used, Coaster. I figured out how many labels I need to make and bought 2 of them!

Wade, it doesn't plug into anything. No electricity, no heat, no nothin'! You just turn the little crank on it. The paper gets picked up, is fed between the layers, and it comes out the other side. Sweet and simple!

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

Okay so you have to print out what you need from your printer and shove them through this huh, pretty neat.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2006)

You are correct, sir except there is no shoving required! =)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone ever used the transparent labels??? 

Would be neat on clear bottles with a great color of wine inside....those might peel off...any ideas????


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2006)

NW, I just printed 30 labels for my Scuppernong wine on ($29) clear labels (8.5" X 11" Sheets). They printed well, but the label is not clear at all. I couldn't tell, due to the white peel off paper on the back, but thePaper is like a "frosted" paper, That had many air bubbles under it when applied to the bottle. In trying to smoth it out, I smudged the print. I was very displeased with this.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2006)

I wonder if you could print labels on transparency film used on overhead projectors instead of paper then run them thru the Xyron with the laminate on one side and sticky stuff on the back. If you printed them on a laser printer, you wouldn't need the laminate!Hmmm.... interesting idea!

Ouch! That stuff's not cheap! I found these that seem to be built for color.

http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaplesProductDisplay?prodCatType=1&amp;storeId=10001&amp;catalogId=10051&amp;langId=-1&amp;productId=105085&amp;cmArea=SEARCH


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeh, a little pricey for me!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

If you need a glossy/waterproof label..on a budget...how about printing the label in printer paper, apply it with glue-stick and then put some clear Contact paper over it...That I can afford...Would work great on our sparkling wines that get sweaty after refridgeration....Going to try that on wines we give away or share at dinners....:&gt;D


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2006)

Unless it's changed over the years, I think contact paper is manical! I have _never_ gotten it to do what I wanted!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2006)

Joan said:


> Unless it's changed over the years, I think contact paper is manical! I have _never_ gotten it to do what I wanted!



I cover cook books and other books with it all the time, as well as maps and patterns...also have covered wine tags, then I use a waterbase pen and can remove the wine name and reuse the tags.....it is kind of opaque tho...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Coaster (Nov 22, 2006)

I bought the laminater from the joann site and made some Ice Wine labels with it tonite. They sure look nice, only downside is they won't stick to the etched (frosted) bottles I have 8O( Next time I'll try the permenent backing for the etched bottles. Seems to work fine on the smooth glasss bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to get one of those next year!


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 23, 2006)

Jobe,



I had the same result.

I used clear labels on a Pinot Grigio about a year ago with pretty much the same results, forsting an too many bubbles. As a result I have given up on it. I think in Photoshop if you use a transparent background rather than white you can get rid of the frosting but the bubbles still remain a problem.


I'm going to try the Fedex Kinko route on my next batch of labels..

I've kind of gotten into a rut on labels. I found a basic design I liked and just changed the name and the bottle date for each batch.
Then last night I bottled a 2005 Sicilian Grillo which came with very nice labels. It looks so good on the rack next to my crummy old labels that I decided to go back and do another design. 

I received one of the new 10L WE kits, an Australian Shiraz which went in the primary yesterday (I had a busy day bottling one and starting the next). This morning, in between cleaning the refrigerator, I put together a label for the Shiraz.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 23, 2006)

peter,


I really like your label!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice label Peter.


----------

